# Brown Discharge at 13 Weeks



## marieb

When I woke up this morning I noticed some brown discharge on my underwear. I'm not having a lot, maybe just a little bit more than spotting and no cramps.

I had my 12 week u/s last Friday and everything looked perfect, and I heard my baby's heart beating away in the 140's yesterday. 

I called my midwife who said she wasn't concerned at all and it was likely the result of moving around furniture yesterday. 

It was really reassuring to hear that but I'm wondering if anyone had any similar experiences.


----------



## sxb

I had a little bit of brown spotting at 16 weeks and doc wasn't concerned. Just saw baby at 19 weeks and he is doing well.


----------



## RebeccaG

I had very dark brown discharge at 12w 4 days and again at 13 weeks (actually posted on here about it). Doctor sent me for a scan at the EPU and all was ok. I had a bad thrush infection which the doctor thinks could be the cause of mine as on the scan and examination they did there was no evidence of bleeding from placenta or uterus etc. x


----------



## marieb

Well it's really good to hear I'm not the only one who had this and your babies are fine.

I'm still having that brown spotting/discharge (5th day now) and my midwife says it's normal but if it's still hanging around next week to come in for a swab.

It's making me really nervous that it's still around and I'm so tempted to just go into the hospital and see what they'll do!


----------



## lotsababies

I had this for my whole 13th week. I was worried so I went to the midwife where we heard a beautiful heartbeat. She said it was common when the placenta takes over! 

If you are really worried I would go in, it calmed me quite a bit to hear that precious beating!


----------



## caz & bob

i had this at 21 week and got checked out all was fine x x


----------



## RebeccaG

If you go to your gp they will most likely send you for a scan and then you won't have to wait around you just go straight through which is what I did. My doc also took the swab which is how I found out about thrush as wasn't really experiencing symptoms.


----------



## sevenofnine

My friend and I have the same due date, and she spotted some brown/light pink for 4 or 5 days during week 11-12. 

She finally got in for an ultrasound at 12 weeks 4 or 5 days, and everything was just fine. I'm fairly certain they never discovered the source of the spotting, but it eventually stopped and now we're both 19 weeks! :)


----------



## littlepeterso

I also had this one and off from 8 weeks to 16 or 17 weeks. Everything is fine with LO.


----------



## momo51519

I had the same thing and my doctor said it was from having sex or just being on my feet alot! Its totally fine they said only worry if it turns red


----------



## bluecathy1978

I would go and get checked out if you can. I don't want to make you upset or anything but last christmas I had the same happen to me. I was 12 weeks and had light brown spotting but no cramps. It carried on for a week so I was sent to epu for a scan and I had had a missed miscarriage.
That is the worst case scenario and hopefully your little beautiful bean will be fine but please get checked out if it carries on.

Lots of love x


----------



## littlepeterso

I had it even when on pelvic rest and no sex. So it could go either way.


----------



## marieb

Thanks ladies!!! I have a home doppler which has been a HUGE source of reassurance. Baby's heart was beating away in the 140's this morning. 

I think I'll try and get in with my gp as my midwives only have clinic days on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. If anything the peace of mind will be worth it as I'm starting to get super anxious and worried the longer this goes on.


----------



## RebeccaG

I think it is fairly common which is why mw probably dismiss it as being fine but doctors hear 'bleeding while pregnant eeek scan her quick!' just because they prob don't see it as often or deal with pregnancy issues much. 
I saw a couple of doctors with mine and they both wanted to send me up for a scan just to be sure and they heard LO on the doppler. It was tiniest teeniest amount of discharge too.


----------



## marieb

I was able to get an appointment with my gp for later today which should be good. i think I'll just be more reassured if someone tells me everything is fine after actually seeing me, then just telling me it over the phone. 

It would also be good to know how normal it is for it to still be going on 6 days after it first started!

The discharge does seem to be becoming more tan coloured than brown which I'm hoping is a good sign.


----------



## RebeccaG

Great you got an appointment hun - let us know how it goes x


----------



## marieb

Well appointment didn't go quite as well as I hoped. Doctor found what she thinks is a polyp on my cervix and some fleshy tissue near the opening. She said the tissue could either be membranes from the baby, irritation from a yeast infection or a wart from hpv or something else.
I find the wart unlikely as I've only had one partner so the risk of having contracted hpv is very low.
I was sent for an u/s this afternoon and baby was moving around lots, had a heartbeat of 150 and was measuring 14w4d. I should be hearing from my doctor tomorrow regarding the results from the ultrasound. I am praying it is good news and it turns out to be nothing.


----------

